# Show off your beloved old phones!



## P4-630 (Feb 27, 2017)

I only have 2 Sony Ericsson phones left laying around, the K800 (James Bond, Casino Royale) unfortunately the keypad doesn't function anymore as it should (have sent 1000s sms with it ) I loved this phone, this was my second, first got stolen. The other one is a Thai S312, not used much, still working.




 

I always loved the Motorola RAZR V3, and I bought one back in the days but I lost it in a taxi in Bangkok...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 27, 2017)

Here is my oldest mobile device, a pager. I cant find the model number as all the details have rubbed off. I think it is from 1990 - 1991.

You had to phone a number and the operator would send your message to the device. It was very handy given the line of business i was involved in at the time.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 27, 2017)

Lol..I donate mine or trash them. Oldest phone in the house is one I use, S6.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 27, 2017)

I would really like to see a new version of the Motorola RAZR V3 with modern android OS and touch screen, 
I still love the design of that phone, it was a proper phone to hold in your hand with a phonecall.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 27, 2017)

I don't keep old phones. Sorry

There are a couple phones that I really liked above the others.

My 2nd phone was one of those Nextel flip phones. I really liked that phone, but that was probably from the attention it got from other people.

I had a couple of the RAZR V3 phones. Best non-smart mobile phone ever IMO.

I've been carrying a Droid Turbo for the past 26 months, and honestly, to this day, I would trade it in a heart beat for the old Iphone5 I "upgraded" from to get the Turbo (because it was the "best new thing" when it came to phones at the time). Charging port fails to make proper contact after a few months of use, phone locks up, apps crash, unusual/unpredictable battery drain. None of this was a problem with the Iphone5 in the 2 years I had it, it just worked. I'm on my 3rd Turbo phone in just over 2 years.

I'd really like to get a Iphone7, but damn it, I don't want to have to pay for it. I didn't have to pay for the Iphone5, or the Droid Turbo, and I've given Verizon $8000 in the past 4 years, why I got to pay for a phone now? $27 a month, plus $70 due at ordering, or $238 for phone and line access goes from $20 to $40 month (effectively $238 plus $20 a month), why do I feel like I'm being bent over (again) by Verizon. But, I'm getting off topic, so I digress.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 27, 2017)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I had a couple of the RAZR V3 phones. Best non-smart mobile phone ever IMO.



+1^


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 27, 2017)

I love old tech and i cant throw anything away.


Motorola V 51  ( 2001)


----------



## mcborge (Mar 18, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I only have 2 Sony Ericsson phones left laying around, the K800 (James Bond, Casino Royale) unfortunately the keypad doesn't function anymore as it should (have sent 1000s sms with it ) I loved this phone, this was my second, first got stolen. The other one is a Thai S312, not used much, still working.
> 
> View attachment 84572
> 
> I always loved the Motorola RAZR V3, and I bought one back in the days but I lost it in a taxi in Bangkok...


I still have a V3i  as my spare phone.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 18, 2017)

My GS4 i337 took a crap with not being able to hear the ringing or other end let alone they hear me.

Unfortunately I have nothing older than that now.


----------



## mcborge (Mar 18, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I love old tech and i cant throw anything away.
> 
> 
> Motorola V 51  ( 2001)
> ...


So i'm not the only one who cant bare to part with old tech... (I still have an  ATARI 2600, commodore 64 and A1200).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 18, 2017)

mcborge said:


> So i'm not the only one who cant bare to part with old tech... (I still have an  ATARI 2600, commodore 64 and A1200).



Thats the real stuff, how about Acorn, or Apache(?)


----------



## mcborge (Mar 18, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Thats the real stuff, how about Acorn, or Apache(?)


i used to have an Archimedes A3000 and a commodore 8096, not the square one, the rounded one. Oh and a dragon 32.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 18, 2017)

I remember in high school I had a Motorola that was attached to a friggin briefcase with a pigtail cord. The old  "portable phone".

I don't have any pictures of it on its own though. I don't even know if I have any pictures of it at all, they certainly arent digital pictures though


----------

